# Fish not active



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello i have 4 fish that have suddenly become non active and resting on the bottom of the tank. I have checked all my water parameters and everything was normal. They are not gasping for air or doing anything else abnormal. 

I did a 35% water change just to see if anything would change but still the same. This is going on 3 days now.

Tank is 120 gal and i have a good canister filter and a large power head so i dont think its an oxygen problem. 

I stopped feeding them the day i noticed this happening becuase i know this type of thing is common with over fed fish. I dont over feed so dont think thats it either.

Are my fish all just being lazy? 
Can anyone think of anything?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you might want to add the type of fish?


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

3 Oscars. 2 are about 10 inches
1 is about 14 inches
And a jack thats about 6 inches


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

just a thought... what kind of substrate do you have? If you have sand do you stir it from time to time? My friend lost all his fish from trapped gas coming up from under the sand.


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope no sand, just basic natural gravel and they have been in there for a long time.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Try increasing the temperature to 80° Fahrenheit.


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ocean said:


> Try increasing the temperature to 80° Fahrenheit.


Temp is sitting at about 82-83


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Are they eating and pooing normally?


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

blueberry said:


> Are they eating and pooing normally?


They where eating lile crazy but i stopped feeding them when i noticed them acting like this. Panic set in and thought it was hi ammonia but it was 0


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Understandable you are doing the right thing. Trust your instincts you know your fish more then anyone and I believe you will figure it out. Try feeding them again and seeing how they are. If they are eating and pooing ok that is awesome, I wouldn't worry to much. If you notice they are spitting food out, or they are pooing white stringy poo then maybe hexamita. First try raising heat up slowly like ocean said a few degrees. Keep doing water changes too. Just watch for a while and see if you notice any other issues. Let us know what other symptoms you find. Hope they get better, it's not fun I know.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Just had another thought maybe your heat is to high.. I think I read Oscars like it around 77. Do you always have it that high? I have barbs that like it colder and they get sluggish when it is to hotter then they are comfortable with.


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

I haven't changed the temp for a long time. 

Was thinking maybe some kind of parasite but i dont see anything on the fish or in the tank that would indicate them having any. I do feed them red minnows once and a while so its always a worry but again, i dont see any sign of parasites


----------



## Agresfish2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Update: Added some salt to the tank last night just to see if it would help. Today all the fish are back to swimming around and not resting on the bottom at all. Must be some sort of parasite that I cant see any sign of?


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

good to hear


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If it were parasitic, I wouldn't think that the salt would work that quickly. But what the salt does is add some hardness to our water.

You said that water parameters were normal. pH levels the same? What do you keep your pH at? Do you measure your GH and KH? Do you add any minerals to the water?


----------

